# Route 217



## RainbowKiwiAbsol (May 13, 2012)

The snow whips around my feet in elegant, deadly swirls, as I stumble through the snow. Truly not the best time to trek to Snowpoint City to visit my aunt and uncle. I believe they said something about it being a clear day?
I breathe heavily and wrap my scarf tighter around my mouth and nose as I lift my feet in huge steps. I find a frosted-over branch, and I use that as a walking stick. I feel for my Pokeballs, wrapped in a cloth in my pocket. All good. I consider letting out my Ninetales, Minerva, to keep me warm, but I realize she hates the cold, and wet things. She'd just drown in the snow anyway. I smile a bit, then cringe as a gust of freezing air smacks my face, and my vision blurs from the snowflakes dancing in the air.
Suddenly, I see a black smudge on the horizon. I feel a bit of hope, and walk faster, tightening my jacket aound me. I can see a bit better now. A head of long, straight black hair jumps out at me. An icicle is tied with a string around a neck. Blue lips sealed tight. It's... A woman?
Striking red eyes open in a snap. They widen, and lock on me. I swallow. What is a woman doing here in the snow? Wearing only a white kimono? She must be crazy!
"Ma'am?" I choke out.
The woman's eyes widen further, and, as if submerged in water, she floats to me. Floats. The wind picks up, and I don't want to lose sight of her. Her striking red eyes make her hard to miss. Curious, I take a step forward.
Bad idea.
I hear a hiss, and at first I think it's the snow, threatening to knock me over. But then I realize it's the woman hissing, her perfect lips spread apart to let out the unholy sound. I tremble, and grasp my walking stick tight. I feel for the Pokeballs in my pocket, and grasp one. As I lift my arm to take the Pokeball out of my pocket, I hear a crackling sound. The woman doesn't blink as her hands slowly lift toward the gray sky.
"Help!" I yell.
A loud hiss escpaes the woman's lips. Ice freezes my feet to the ground. I take out the Pokeball and throw it as the ice completley takes over my legs. 
My faithful Snorunt, Serabella, pops out in a flash of red light. The lady's eyes close. The ice stops climbing up my body, staying at my stomach. Fear settles in me. 
"HELP!" I scream louder.
The lady's eyes open, and she looks at Serabella. 
"One." the word escapes her unmoving lips so softly, incoherently, I can barley hear it.
"What?" I ask, then shut my mouth tightly.
"One reason why I shouldn't kill you right now."
I swallow hard. My thoughts race. Why? How? Who?
"I-I..."
And the ice takes over. I can barely see the cloud of smoke where the woman used to stand a moment ago. It fades into the snow.
---
Later that night, a Snorunt lay under a frosted branch on the path to Snowpoint City. It waits, each day, for the lady to come. Sometimes she comes. Sometimes she doesn't come for a week. But still, that faithful Snorunt waits.
It was exacly one year after the trainer from Twinleaf Town dies of frostbite. No body was ever discovered. It was on this day the little Snorunt woke up to see the woman standing over her. It'd been a while since she'd last seen her. Maybe a month. The Snorunt rubs her eyes. 
The lady floats a bit closer. The wind picks up, creating a blizzard of diamond dust. The lady lifts up her hands, and brings them down an inch from the Snorunt's pointed head. Then, in a puff of smoke, she floats away.
The little Snorunt finds herself enveloped in a dazzling yellow light. In a flash, the light clears. The Snorunt looks down at her body. It does not look the same. She... Floats. She has white skin with blue hands, icy horns and a red ribbon tied around her body. The 'Snorunt' floats around, getting accustomed to her new body.
Soon, it is time for the 'Snorunt' to move. She's outgrown her old home. So, she floats up Route 217, heading towards Snowpoint City.
On the way the 'Snorunt' notices something she hadn't before. It was a small cliff. She approaches it with caution. She peers inside the crevice to find a frozen over spring and an icicle tied with string on the floor.


----------



## Dar (May 13, 2012)

This story is amazing. But what was that lady?


----------



## RainbowKiwiAbsol (May 13, 2012)

It was a Yuki-onna, a Japanese snow spirit. Basically, she floats, and she freezes you and keeps you forever as a statue. :D


----------

